# Canon BG-E11 Making its Way to Retailers



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-bg-e11-making-its-way-to-retailers/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-bg-e11-making-its-way-to-retailers/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-bg-e11-making-its-way-to-retailers/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Finally!


</strong>We’ve had spottings of the BG-E11 showing up in Australia and the UK. They should make their way around the rest of the planet fairly quickly. I’m told we’ll be able to get them in Canada next week, I assume it’s the same in the United States.</p>
<div id="attachment_9929" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 441px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/bge11box.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9929" title="bge11box" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/bge11box-431x575.jpg" alt="" width="431" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Proof! From @iSimonDavis in the UK</p></div>
<p><strong> Canon BG-E11 for preorder for $349 at <a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/25517/product_name/Canon BG-E11 Battery Grip for 5D Mark III Camera " target="_blank">Norman Camera</a> |  <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847530-REG/Canon_5261B001_BG_E11_Battery_Grip_for.htmll/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FH1FZ0/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=canorumo-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007FH1FZ0" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICABGE11.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## zim (May 18, 2012)

$349 WOW unbelievable


----------



## facedodge (May 18, 2012)

In before... "Great, now where is my 1DX?"


----------



## iSy (May 18, 2012)

Some more pics of the grip attached to the 5D3 

Side entry for batteries as opposed to the rear access 5D2, pics below of my 5D3 against my 5D2.

PS: my twitter is iSimonDavies (missed the e in Davies  )


----------



## ruuneos (May 18, 2012)

Really loving to see joystick on battery grip.


----------



## UrbanVoyeur (May 18, 2012)

Why does Canon insist on making a new battery adapter for every slight body variation? They size every body revision just a little larger or smaller, which necessarily requires a new adapter. What a waste.

I think they could standardize to 3 body sizes and maintain them year to year with very little effort. It would simplify their supply network and show some long term planing. 

(yes, i know the obviously trite answer is "they do this to make money")


----------



## Waterdonkey (May 18, 2012)

I had a third party grip for my 7D. It had a slot in it where you could put the battery door (that you have to take off the camera). It was nice to be able to keep everything together. Does the canon BG-11 have this?


----------



## iSy (May 18, 2012)

Waterdonkey said:


> I had a third party grip for my 7D. It had a slot in it where you could put the battery door (that you have to take off the camera). It was nice to be able to keep everything together. Does the canon BG-11 have this?



Yes mate, the Canon grip also has a space to put the battery cover once detached. This is the same for the Canon 5D2 grip.


----------



## dericcainphoto (May 18, 2012)

It looks like H&B Digital (handbdigital.com) has them in stock. He said that he got them in this morning. I ordered mine and can't wait for it to get here! I have been spoiled by my 7D grip.


----------



## Wideopen (May 18, 2012)

Yeay finally some update ;D


----------



## Fandongo (May 18, 2012)

They had what...3.5 years to make this and release it WITH the 5d3.
These people are idiots.
And the price, lolz... I think you can get a GH2 for that price now.


----------



## Mencho(22) (May 18, 2012)

jojo... I am sorry. I had to wait till may for this grip, I can wait one more month and get an alternative grip.

Yesterday I found an alternative chinese BG-E11 for $90 on pre-order. I bought it and cancelled my B&H order today. The price worth the wait.


----------



## anakha (May 19, 2012)

The original poster mentions Australia as a place to pick up the BGE-11.

Can you let us know from which store/s in Australia people are able to currently purchase the BGE-11?

Anakha


----------



## DarkKnightNine (May 19, 2012)

It's about freakin' time. lol


----------



## daBeaver (May 19, 2012)

Does the BG-E11 come with two batteries?


----------



## jmp2000 (May 19, 2012)

daBeaver said:


> Does the BG-E11 come with two batteries?


Nope Canon's Grips do not include batteries.


----------



## niccyboy (May 19, 2012)

Where in Aus? Id love to pick a couple up today before my shoot!!


----------



## ideaworx (May 19, 2012)

Sooooo Nice, this just made my day


----------



## TexPhoto (May 19, 2012)

How water tight is this? How does it feel? My 5DII grip was pretty flexible in it's joint with the body until i made a custom gasket to fi the edges. I hope for this kind of mine, it's improved.


----------



## rlarsen (May 19, 2012)

I'm waiting for a less expensive option. 
I paid less than $60 for a non-Canon MK ll grip and it was just as good as the Canon version.

$350, no thanks.


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 19, 2012)

My local Canon dealer here in South Florida got a couple in stock this morning (Friday May 18th 2012), so they're in the US.


----------



## Sony (May 19, 2012)

The battery magazine and the way it slides in look like that of battery grip of EOS T1i. I dont like it. It's inconvenient. I have T1i and 50D with grips so I know them.
Grips of 50D and 5Dii look alike.


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 19, 2012)

I also liked the old design, less parts to loose or break. But it was necessary for the joystick I believe.


----------



## dturano (May 19, 2012)

I always give this site to much credit (or maybe its well deserved) we havent heard to much news about the BG-E11 and official launch dates, recently... or when to expect it to be available. 

Ironic that CR has a front page leak about upcoming canon grips, only a day or two after a thread gains attention about an ebay after market grip set to release in june. 

A canon employee may have felt some pressure and leaked some shipping info...... maybe im looking into it to much, still get a kick out of the fact the other day a user posts a third party grip on ebay from china that seems to be promising and then the following day "Canon BG-E11 Making its Way to Retailers"

almost like "hey were canon were working on the grip, 3rd party is gaining on potentially releasing first, lets leak some info to get back on board with our higher priced grip"

honestly i would buy the canon grip if i could walk into a local NY dealer and pick one up, but if there is a 3rd party one in china first, cheaper, ill take it and will probably be just as satisfied.


----------



## anakha (May 19, 2012)

I spoke by telephone to the staff at Camerapro.net.au in Brisbane, Australia. Their first shipment of grips went out on Thursday and Friday to customer's who had pre-ordered the BG-E11.

They are now out of stock until their new shipment arrives next week. They are taking pre-orders for that shipment though: www.camerapro.net.au

AUD355 plus postage, insurance & CC charges.

Anakha

PS: for other Aussies - JB Hi-Fi don't even have any records of the BG-E11, so who knows when they will get it. Teds.com.au wants over $400 and don't yet have any info on stock delivery dates on their website.


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 19, 2012)

dturano said:


> honestly i would buy the canon grip if i could walk into a local NY dealer and pick one up, but if there is a 3rd party one in china first, cheaper, ill take it and will probably be just as satisfied.



Well, I am able to walk in to my "local" photo store and buy a Canon one, maybe the NY stores have them too (although my B&H order still says backordered) so they really are here.


----------



## dturano (May 19, 2012)

Whats local to you? Glad to see Aussie dealers shipped what they had last thursday (based on some posts), I would have expected to see more worldwide release wise but either way anywhere in the world release wise is nice to see.

Locally to me covers a lot of retailers, none have any any sign of the grip being in stock or coming soon but that may change monday with these new updates. B&H, Adorama, abesofmaine, cameta, berger-bros, micro center, best buy, j&r, 

71sbeetle, what local dealers do you have access to you can walk in and buy a BG-E11 tomorrow and pick one up? As you pointed out B&H lists backordered, thats local to me, and while i admit im spoiled in most situations because b&h has what most dealers have some the monster dealers "local" to me usually get first stock, i.e. adorama, b&h, cameta on long island. I would love to order one from them. The 3rd party ones are listed as June ship dates, if thats the case and the canon version is shipping spotty world wide im sure they will become more available before the 3rd party ones flood the market.



71sbeetle said:


> dturano said:
> 
> 
> > honestly i would buy the canon grip if i could walk into a local NY dealer and pick one up, but if there is a 3rd party one in china first, cheaper, ill take it and will probably be just as satisfied.
> ...


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 19, 2012)

I called the Canon retailer closest to me (which happens to be the place I bought my 5D3 also on March 22nd, even though they had received them and started selling them on the 19th !) and they told me that they got a couple in stock. I had already talked to them about getting it price matched to B&H at $349 and the manager had accepted and put a note in the computer in my customer file and printed a copy of it for me "just in case" he said lol. I didn't have a chance to go in today before they closed, but I asked if they could keep one for me. Sure I'll have to pay tax on it, but for $20.xx more and I get it before my Birthday this week end so I can use it on our little "vacation" it'll be perfect. I forgot to ask if they heard anything about the GP-E2 (although they already told me they won't be able to match the $269 price on it). But they did get a couple BG-E11 in on Friday (yesterday since it's 1:42AM here in South Florida) so they're here in the US, I'm expecting to see Adorama/B&H/etc start shipping them soon


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 19, 2012)

I will call around tomorrow to see if any more stores got any. This place got the 5D3 in stock on March 19th, but a "bigger" more well known store in Miami (Pitman Photo) didn't get theirs until the 26th !


----------



## Mencho(22) (May 19, 2012)

rlarsen said:


> I'm waiting for a less expensive option.
> I paid less than $60 for a non-Canon MK ll grip and it was just as good as the Canon version.
> 
> $350, no thanks.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-ORDER-Pixel-BG-E11-Alternative-Battery-Grip-Canon-EOS-5D-III-Free-Ship-/140755377672?pt=US_Camera_Battery_Grips&hash=item20c5ac9e08


----------



## DzPhotography (May 19, 2012)

facedodge said:


> In before... "Great, now where is my 1DX?"


good question :-X


----------



## CanonCork (May 19, 2012)

Got mine today in Camera World Dublin Ireland. €349. Now all I need is a camera body to attach it too. Getting that Monday in Cork. Going to be a big upgrade from my 400D. Like a kid waiting for Christmas at the mo. Only 2 more sleeps


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 19, 2012)

Well I went and checked out the BG-E11, comes with two trays (one for LP-E6s one for AA batteries which was the one pre-installed) and also a pouch looks like it is to "store" the tray that you are not using.
The store wanted $379 for it and would not budge, which was $50+ more than my B&H order so I passed. They had two in stock at their store (West Palm Beach, FL) if anyone wants one for that price.
The grip has a real solid feel and the buttons are a perfect match to the ones on the body. The joystick is very well positioned and (for some reason I didn't know) it also has the M.fn button on it too.


----------



## BDD (May 19, 2012)

Does any one have any idea how much more battery life and FPS this gives the 5D3? I think the 5D3 is rated at just under 1000 shots per charge. Or is it just under 900? Is this worth buying?


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 20, 2012)

Doubles the amounts of shots (I think it's 900 or 950 so 1800-1900) FYI I've gotten over 1200 shots from a single battery on a single charge. FPS does not change with grip.


----------



## BDD (May 20, 2012)

I sort of guessed it might double the # of shots per charge. 1200? I guess that was without any chimping. I was hoping it might also raise the FPS as is the case with the Nikon grip with their DSLRs. I might still end up getting one when I buy my 5D3 at the end of the year. Hope the price of the 5D3 will have dropped a little more by then too. It's currently $3700 CAD back in Toronto.


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 20, 2012)

Some chimping (very little though) and a couple of videos too, but all JPEG if that makes a difference.


----------



## samueljay (May 20, 2012)

Silly question, but what's chimping?


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 20, 2012)

Looking at the pictures you took on the screen. I think?


----------



## BDD (May 20, 2012)

Yes. 71sbeetle got it right.


----------



## liberace (May 20, 2012)

BDD said:


> I sort of guessed it might double the # of shots per charge. 1200? I guess that was without any chimping. I was hoping it might also raise the FPS as is the case with the Nikon grip with their DSLRs. I might still end up getting one when I buy my 5D3 at the end of the year. Hope the price of the 5D3 will have dropped a little more by then too. It's currently $3700 CAD back in Toronto.



Nikon grips themselves don't technically raise the FPS. Those same FPS are achievable without the grip - just Nikon won't 'unlock' them for you without you buying it. Just another way to make you pay for the grip. Custom firmware could achieve the same result.


----------



## BDD (May 20, 2012)

Would explain why Canon's grip only doubles the shots per charge.  I'll probably buy one with my 5D3 still.


----------



## mmc21 (May 20, 2012)

Just ordered mine this morning from amazon/17th Street Photo. $399. 9 in stock.


----------



## Axilrod (May 20, 2012)

I thought MSRP was supposed to be $349? But I guess that's better than the $490 the original press release suggested. I could never pay $500 for a battery grip.


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 20, 2012)

No MSRP is $490, apparently dealer cost is around $330


----------



## Wideopen (May 20, 2012)

If ur willing to pay $399 for them this person on amazon.com has um in stock
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007FH1FZ0/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1337547172&sr=8-1


----------



## bkorcel (May 20, 2012)

liberace said:


> BDD said:
> 
> 
> > I sort of guessed it might double the # of shots per charge. 1200? I guess that was without any chimping. I was hoping it might also raise the FPS as is the case with the Nikon grip with their DSLRs. I might still end up getting one when I buy my 5D3 at the end of the year. Hope the price of the 5D3 will have dropped a little more by then too. It's currently $3700 CAD back in Toronto.
> ...



Seriously? You have to buy an accessory to increase your FPS? Glad I invested in Canon equipment.


----------



## Bosman (May 21, 2012)

That baby is mine!


----------



## Wideopen (May 21, 2012)

Wow 17th street photo jacked up the price $30 and there's 5 left.


----------



## tron (May 21, 2012)

Let me see: A battery grip for the cost of a 50mm f/1.4 !!

Hmmm, I know I compare apples to oranges here but still...


----------



## Martin (May 21, 2012)

Do you know any shop in UK or Germany which ships worldwide. I just got the information that the grip will be available in my country in the second part of June.


----------



## dwoolf (May 21, 2012)

Just curious. How are we supposed to put an L bracket on this sucker without blocking the battery tray?


----------



## eeek (May 24, 2012)

All four of these listed suppliers haven't got any in yet. Any news on this?

Canon BG-E11 for preorder for $349 at Norman Camera | B&H | Amazon | Adorama


----------



## Invertalon (May 25, 2012)

Canon is releasing stock to the smaller mom n' pop stores first, just like they did with the 5D3. Adorama and stuff got them only a day after though for the body, but for the grip it appears that it will be longer. 

I think it is Canon's way of supporting the smaller businesses. Fine with me though, I was able to snag the grip at a cheaper price and got it already in my hands due to this ($20 cheaper). Amazon is generally the last of the "big 3" to get them. 

You are better off scanning smaller independent shops for stock.


----------



## JerryKnight (May 25, 2012)

eeek said:


> All four of these listed suppliers haven't got any in yet. Any news on this?
> 
> Canon BG-E11 for preorder for $349 at Norman Camera | B&H | Amazon | Adorama



I think it's a lot like the 5D3 release. The smaller stores on the west coast seem to get things first. 

It seems like Canon has never heard of airplanes, only cargo ships and delivery trucks.


----------



## Invertalon (May 25, 2012)

Not just the west coast this time... Mine came from Allen's Camera located in New York.


----------



## pwp (May 25, 2012)

Just a little heads up on the ergonomics of the BG-E11. It's absolutely huge. 

With the grip attached the 5D3 is taller, thicker and around 30 grams heavier than a 1D Mk4. This was surprising. After a few days shooting with both cameras, the Mk4 feels positively svelte by comparison. I have used 1-Series bodies or added grips to APS-C and 5D bodies since the beginning of time. The 5D3 with BG-E11 has the ergonomically jarring characteristic of the rear quick control dial being a lot further from your thumb in portrait mode than in landscape mode. I can't reach it without altering my grip. This is a mildly irritating first from Canon. Tsk tsk...

OTOH it's fantastic to have the joystick right there on the grip. After a few jobs it's become second nature "finding" it, making shifting focus points a breeze in either orientation. Now if only we could see the damn focus points! (see black focus points thread)

PW


----------



## drjlo (May 26, 2012)

pwp said:


> Just a little heads up on the ergonomics of the BG-E11. It's absolutely huge.
> 
> With the grip attached the 5D3 is taller, thicker and around 30 grams heavier than a 1D Mk4.



That's not what I wanted to hear. I already find 5D III without grip to be perfectly balanced with my L primes, but a svelt grip would have been nice for the telephoto's.


----------



## dturano (May 27, 2012)

Picked one up locally at Koh Camera for $345, really nice feel when mounted, I thought this thing was a beast before, it does balance things out well thought, especially with the 70-200mm mounted.

Koh's located in Bellmore, NY he has been around forever, i noticed some 5d mark IIIs on the shelf.


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 30, 2012)

Cancelled my B&H and Amazon pre-orders and I picked one up at Pitman photo in Miami for about $8 more than what I would have paid at B&H with 2 day delivery.
I almost bought one from The Pro Shop For Photographers in West Palm Beach, I called, they told me they had it in stock, $379 + tax, after waiting for it for a while I said what the heck I'll get it so I asked him to hold one for me, drove the 40+ minutes there and there were none, another salesperson came and said "oh yeah we sold the last one last week" .....  Thanks for wasting my time ..... lol


----------



## Bosman (May 30, 2012)

71sbeetle said:


> Cancelled my B&H and Amazon pre-orders and I picked one up at Pitman photo in Miami for about $8 more than what I would have paid at B&H with 2 day delivery.
> I almost bought one from The Pro Shop For Photographers in West Palm Beach, I called, they told me they had it in stock, $379 + tax, after waiting for it for a while I said what the heck I'll get it so I asked him to hold one for me, drove the 40+ minutes there and there were none, another salesperson came and said "oh yeah we sold the last one last week" .....  Thanks for wasting my time ..... lol


That sucks, next time ask them to hold it for the day. I always do that.


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 30, 2012)

Bosman said:


> That sucks, next time ask them to hold it for the day. I always do that.



Yes I asked them to hold it and gave them my name, problem is that they actually had none in stock, so nothing to hold, yet they still told me it was in stock and they were holding one for me lol.


----------



## Bosman (Jun 12, 2012)

I didn't feel like driving 30 min to Norman Camera so i ordered the BG-E11 over the phone today and it already shipped later in the day.
Although i haven't really needed it majorly because i usually get 7000/8000 small jpeg images out of one battery shooting sports events i do like how my 1d3 feels on a monopod with a really right stuff tilt head and that extra portrait button is nice to have. I don't plan to use it for weddings though. I want things to be light weight for that. It looks like i'll be able to shoot a race this weekend already.


----------

